# "Searching for Signal on Satellite in 2...(771)"



## kosh56 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have been getting this error for a few months now on my HR20-100. 
I have an HR21-700 that does not experience this problem.
I decided to swap the 2 boxes (due to performance issues on the HR21-700 ), and the problem followed the HR20-100.
This tells me there is a problem with the box, not the satellite or lines.

I'm starting to think it's impossible to get a box from D* that "just works".
It's very frustrating.

Does anybody have any suggestions on what I could try?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kosh56 said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions on what I could try?


Sounds like another case of the "tuner 2 problem". For some a reboot helps temporarily. For others, a replacement has been a successful fix. What you do may depend on how important access to OTA is to you.


----------



## repulski (Oct 28, 2007)

I had this problem for months and fought with D* for the longest time. I finally got fed up and played with the alignment on the dish. I moved the azimuth one degree and the tilt two degrees and the problem went away.I am on my third HR20-100 and had a tech out here to no avail. I guess I just got lucky by making small adjustments until it went away.


----------



## kosh56 (Sep 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> Sounds like another case of the "tuner 2 problem". For some a reboot helps temporarily. For others, a replacement has been a successful fix. What you do may depend on how important access to OTA is to you.


Do you know if they will replace it with an HR20? I do NOT want an HR21 or HR22 until they get the performance issues resolved. I'm not concerned about OTA.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

kosh56 said:


> Do you know if they will replace it with an HR20? I do NOT want an HR21 or HR22 until they get the performance issues resolved. I'm not concerned about OTA.


If you need your receiver replaced you could receive any HR2x as a replacement. There is no way for the CSR to guarantee you what you want.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 18, 2006)

one of my 2 HR21 700's does this about once a week. Drives my wife & kids nuts in the morning. I just reboot and it's fine. it's my bedroom TV and could pretty much care less. I'll get a replacement when it's really bad


----------



## jaystoeg (Sep 4, 2007)

Same problem here. After a reset things work fine for about a week.

My problem only occurs when recording and then trying to change and watch another channel. The channel being recorded displays fine if I change back to it, but any other channel results in the "searching" error message. If I cancel the recording, the problem goes away.

Does this sound like some sort of buffer problem?


----------



## dstankus (Mar 7, 2008)

kosh56 said:


> I have been getting this error for a few months now on my HR20-100.
> I have an HR21-700 that does not experience this problem.
> I decided to swap the 2 boxes (due to performance issues on the HR21-700 ), and the problem followed the HR20-100.
> This tells me there is a problem with the box, not the satellite or lines.
> ...


I have 2 HR20-100's and it does it on both of them at different times. I would say that one of them has to be rebooted (RBR) maybe every other day. (the other one 771's about once a week, the rest of the time it's just totally locked up and I RBR 2x or 3x/week.)

Only affects some channels; I'll be receiving the networks OK, but some of the XM music channels will be "771", after which a reboot resolves it.

Last night, one of the music channels (851, if it matters) was sounding strange, dropouts, occasional high pitched squealing, etc. It wasn't 771, but I RBR'd the receiver and when it came back the channel sounded fine.

There are also two non-DVD, non-HD simple receivers in the house, and they work perfectly 100% of the time.

I know the best solution is to call DTV, but I just haven't had the time to sit on the phone for the inevitable hours I'm sure it'll take.

I'm sorry I'm not posting a solution, just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## vikecowboy (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you have one cable or two hooked up to your receiver? I had similar issues until I installed a SWM LNB.


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

Club 771 continues to grow, and grow, and grow....

Search the forum for "Error 771", "Tuner 2", and "Searching for Signal" and you will be rewarded with thousands of hours of reading that boils down to this:

It is a software issue, caused by DirecTV, they have not acknowledged same, they are basically telling us to pound sand. If I didn't have nearly 150 hours of programming stored up to watch I would have gladly had them swap out my hardware for a DVR that isn't thusly affected. Since my eSata drive is "married" to my dysfunctional receiver, I will continue with working around this problem. DTV is basically looking the other way until these oldest 20-series DVR's break or get thrown out the window by frustrated users.


----------



## smiceli3 (Dec 3, 2008)

This is happening with my HR22 as well, which I just bought last fall as soon as they were released. They better not be considering this a legacy device yet!!!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, DIRECTV is aware of the situation and I believe that a fix for some, if not all, 771 issues will be in the next national release.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Folks, DIRECTV is aware of the situation and I believe that a fix for some, if not all, 771 issues will be in the next national release.


That is very good news.

And the expected question is "When is the next NR?"


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

ATARI said:


> That is very good news.
> 
> And the expected question is "When is the next NR?"


I was getting 771 errors on Sat 2 for a couple months. I had the dish realigned, the 99 LNB replaced, some BBCs and cabling replaced and the multi-switches checked. The errors were gone for two weeks. Now I'm getting them on Sat 1. OTA is looking better and better. :lol:


----------

